
Show HN: Parcels – Package and Deliveries Tracker Built with React Native - tisunov
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1229071393?pt=1235501&ct=show_hn&mt=8
======
tisunov
3 months ago I was tired of incomplete tracking information I was getting with
other apps for my packages from Aliexpress. I decided to build my own app, and
learn React Native in the process. I launched with 10 carriers and thanks to
CodePush rapidly added support for new carriers, without going through app
review, saving immense amount of time.

Any feedback would be very appreciated!

~~~
KiDD
I will have to compare to Parcel. I hate when it's unable to track certain
packages!

